# D20Modern/DragonStar -[Full]



## Karl Green (Sep 27, 2004)

OK so it will still be two weeks before I am ready to start but I want to see if there is in interested in a sort of freaky game idea I have… it will be a mix of  D20Modern, DragonStar and Stargate, with some Eberron added into the mix. While I like the idea of Stargate a lot I want to totally change the idea…instead of the System lords' stuff with tech that looks like magic, I want magic. Also I like the ideas of the Dragon being the big bad. 

So the story so far is that there has been one “team” of specialists so far that has gone through the Stargate to a desert planet, fought a Red Dragon lord and his minions, and destroyed him. The thought was that the gate was to just one other planet, and with the gate destroyed on that side they figure that was the end of the project, so they mothballed it and closed up shop. There was still a base on top of course, mostly R&D and military planning now though. Also they notices something 'strange' happening around the base and with some of the personal; somehow opening the gate allowed some 'magical' energy to escape back to Earth (mostly with some of the magical feats from Urban Arcane like Divine or Magical Heritage, etc. I might also allow someone to take a level or two in Occultism or a Slayer). Then a short while ago, the gate was opened again and a starkly beautiful, yet very pale woman dressed in chain like armor opened the gate. With her minions (who looked like polar bear men, carrying huge one-shot “firearm” like weapons and axes) they raided throughout the base, someone passing through doors and between floors as if teleporting or something between the areas. The woman coldly killed a number of personal (freezing some in place where they stood) and captured others. They then returned through the Stargate. 

The characters all start out as Humans working for a newly (emergency) formed SGC group from all branches of the service (Air Force is in command but other branches can contribute; from the various Special Forces). One of the scientist (who has a touch of the magic) has figured out how to open the Stargate to other planet where the raiders came from, and SGC wants to send a rescue mission to see if they can find those personal kidnapped by the 'lady in white'. If anyone wants to play a non-human, I may allow one, but they will have to start later; joining the group after they arrive through the gate (or you may start as a Special Forces soldier who I will kill horribly later, when you are about to meet your ‘other’ character). Not to give to much away about what the world like on the other side is, but I am thinking of a strange twist between the DragonStar campaign stuff AND Eberron (I really like the ideas of the Warforged instead of the SoulMech, and a mix of the astriocorps and DragonMark merchant houses. Also, while the Dragons have not formed an empire as such, they control different parts of space and form their own smaller empires that have a shaky peace between them). Instead of tech, most everything is magical based. Some primitive firearms have formed, but they are magically based weapons (mostly some ideas out of Arsenal from Perpetrated Press. I am not using all of those guns but some of them, slightly modified). Spellware and other magic will also exist. Starships, etc may or may not exist. Anyway, still working on this one, but a couple other things are sure…while I have Stargate SG1 RPG, I am not overly happy with it, so I am going to use D20 Modern. Now I might use the DR for AC like Unearthed Arcana talked about, but that might be my only rule change (just cause I like that idea more). Character classes will be from D20Modern though. For the one or two characters who comes from 'off-world' I might allow some Feats from Eberron (like the DragonMark, etc) and of course, if someone was to play a non-human with a higher EL they can (most races from Urban Arcane are fine, as are Warforged, Changelings and Shifters from Eberron).  A few of the feats out of D20 Future are also allowed (Action Boost, etc. Use your judgment but I have the right to veto any choose that is not appropriate). One character should be the commander, with a level or two in Soldier or some kind of ‘leadership’ ability (like the Talents from Smart or Charismatic). One character might also be a Scientist type, going along for research and to make sure the team can get back. The rest will be a mix of military types, designed however the characters what to do it. So character creation is as follows…

To start all Humans characters   
6th level characters
32 Attribute point buying
Max Hit Points at first level, then as follows, based on Hit Dice Type: D6 =4, D8=6, D10=8, D12 =10.
Most of the Advanced classes are from Chapter Six d20M could work (although some are not that workable, so use some logic for that)
Total of Six players; 5 should be Special Forces Military type (all should have the Military Occupation), and 1 Civilian specialist (Occupation Academic or Technical)
Do to special forces training, I am going to give any Military Type, one additional choose of a Skill and Feat from the list offered under the Military Occupation (so it should be 3 skills from the list and two Feats).
The civilian gain one additional skill from the list and gain a bonus Feat of either Educated or Gearhead. 

Any questions? I will be back online in a few days… maybe a week, so I will be slow in replying. I might take a few reserves also so if more then 6 people reply we will work it out.


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 27, 2004)

Alright Mr. Green...hmmm
Well I'll go ahead and get one o'them military types wrote up over next couple of days, tough hero type whose little brother (smart hero?) was one of those taken in the raid. Figure a good ol'southern boy out to find out where Jr. is and to get him back any way possible.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 27, 2004)

Yay!  This looks really cool Karl, I'll work something up when I go home and then post again tomorrow.


----------



## DanMcS (Sep 28, 2004)

This looks so cool.  Dragonstar?  Check.  Stargate?  Check.  Eberron?  Check.  And d20 modern.  I'm so in.

So, I'd like to play a lackey mission mook, one of the backup shooter guys, and then die horribly so I can play a warforged.  Or maybe an artificier.  Mmm, so many choices, such a cool game...  Holy wow.

So, I'll stat up a soldier, and we'll have some time to discuss how to do the other side aliens.  Sound good?  Would they use D&D classes, or d20 modern classes?


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 28, 2004)

Color me interested.  Leanin' toward either the civilian specialist (a diplomatic emissary of some sort, maybe...not quite sure what country/group he'd be a representative of though; some feedback on that'd be good) or the group leader.  I'll go for whichever one somebody else doesn't ask for first.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Sep 28, 2004)

Well, count me in, probably as one of the military types. Thinking a sniper or a pilot maybe.


----------



## Mithran (Sep 28, 2004)

I'd like to join, and try out the pbp style game, as long as I don't have to have all those things besides modern. 

I'm thinking a sneaky gunslinger type or a medic, Whichever you need more.

Or actually now that I've looked at the list of players a bit more carefully perhaps the lead if no one else want's it. (Basically I don't *want* the lead but I'd be happy to fill it if that's needed)


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 28, 2004)

It certainly sounds interesting, but I guess I'm now only in an alternate slot.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 29, 2004)

Let's see here...assuming it's a first come, first serve, that means these slots have been filled:

Soldiers: ferretguy, DanMcS, Captain Tagon.

Undecided: Gramcrackered, Ferrix, Mithran.

Still need a leader and a civilian.  Guess I'll go for leader, since I do have some interest in that.  I'll let Ferrix and Mithran sort out who is the remaining soldier.

Should we start working on concept/character sheets?


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2004)

This was my vote in your interest column earlier.  And I'm still interested. Count me in (or an alternate if there's already too many)!

Keia


----------



## DanMcS (Sep 29, 2004)

Well, Karl said he might be out until next monday, so let's have character sheets et al ready to go when he gets back?  Take a load off of him, and he posted guidelines already so we can do it.  I'll whip up a 6th level soldier man tomorrow, but I'll probably have to work with him when he gets back to make my "native" character from the other side of the gate.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 29, 2004)

Well, the reason I figured we'd be best off waiting is that it might not be safe to assume' it's a first-come, first-serve basis.  After all, he's got enough players that he COULD pick and choose.  An' if I don't get in and I already made a sheet, I'm gonna feel a tad stupid.

Plus, hey, we got two weeks until he's ready to start it.  No rush, even if we ain't gonna get a reply from him until Monday.


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 29, 2004)

Kewl I was not 100% if there would be much interest. So I will call this closed for right now, and accept everyone who has posted so far (8 players). Any additional will be alts 

So let’s see what we got here, and what people might want to play...

*Keia* (from the other thread) - unknown
*ferretguy* - SP Soldier (unknown branch)
*Ferrix* - unknown
*DanMcS* - "doomed"  SP Soldier (unknown branch, but Army Special Forces, Navy SEAL's or Marine Force Recon would all be good) and see below about your 'other class'
*Gramcrackered* - SP Soldier Team Leader 
*Captain Tagon* - SP Soldier, Sniper might fit a bit more then Pilot, only as you are going is as 'ground troops' BUT we could work it in so either is good for me.
*Mithran* - SP Soldier Gunslinger or Medic (unknown branch), but a medic would be good
*Knight Out* - unknown

So I will have *7* Military types and *1* Civilian specialist (a Linguistic or Diplomat or Scientist). Still need someone to pick that if there are interested (if there is no interest, let me know, not a huge deal). Oh yea the bonus feat for the civilian should include the following…
Builder, Educated, Gearhead, Meticulous, or Studious.

NOTE that Military personal can also be any ‘scientist’ type also. Major Carter from SCG-1 the TV show is a Field Scientist as well as an Air Force Pilot. You can mix and match it as you want, just want to fill out the specialist ideas. Come up with your own Rank also, but no one can be higher then a Major in the Air Force (the Team Leaders rank). Again if the someone wants to take one of the Advanced Classes of either Slayer or Occultist from Chapter Nine Shadow Chasers, that is fine. Your character has been ‘touched’ somehow when the Stargate was last opened 

Most equipment will be assigned by the Military. Opening the gate they have been able to see that the other side looks like a heavily forested landscape in the grips of winter. As your characters are special forcers, you will have a far greater range of weapon options, generally up to you. I don't have access to Weapon Locker or Ultimate Weapons, but if anyone else does and wants to post a particular weapon that they want, that is alright with me if I approve it. Standard issue will be a HKMP5 SMG and/or Beretta 92 pistols (civilian will probably only have a pistol), with extra clips, combat knife, some hand grenades. 

Your characters will be assigned Armor and I am still debating if I want to use the Armor as DR stuff from Unearth Arcana, what are your thoughts? Would it just be easier to use the D20 standard A.C. rules? 

As for the classes for those who come from the ‘other side’ well I can see either way. I am thinking on just allowing ‘straight’ classes from D&D 3.5 and Eberron, just to be easy. I will assign each class a Defense Bonus based on those from D20 Modern. Otherwise I might use D20 Modern classes and all of the classes would be Advanced Classes, just to make everything consistent. There will have to be some tweaking anyway whichever way we go. BUT I want to use the Skill list of D20 Modern for most thinks, DC, etc. Might have to tweak the skill lists around, but it depends on what you want to play. 

Oh yea as there are a couple of extra characters I might allow one more person to play a ‘doomed’ soldier if they also want to play someone from the other side, but I am happy with just one. 

From D20 Future I am allowing the following...
OCCUPATION - 
Transporter

ADVANCED CLASSES -
Engineer
Explorer
_maybe_ (with some modifications) I might allow some of the following but I am not 100% on them...
Field Officer
Swindler
Tracer (but instead of Target Species, will have to be changed, maybe to Allegiance, Nationality, Group, etc)

FEATS -
Action Boost
Jack of All Trades
Nerve Pinch
Oath Bound
Salvage
Urban Tracking

So please start posting your characters here. I will look them over in a couple of days. Look over each others for me, as I will be a bit delayed.


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 29, 2004)

I've been a little delayed in getting this guy together...should be able to get him up (or at least a good part of him up tomorrow night). Going with Marine heavy weapon type, works with whole tough hero type. I figure he won't be the subtle type but every team needs firepower!


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2004)

Karl,

I was thinking of going either with the stranger from the other side, or a slayer on this side.  

As for the stranger from the other side, I'm thinking of the scientist/explorer/mentalist type rather than the warrior type (i.e. Teal'c).  I was thinking a straight psion from 3.5, but with some 'modern' skills (or at least languages, cultures and history).  But you can e-mail me privately if you what with any ideas or changes you may want to make.

Thanks for letting me in!
Keia


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 29, 2004)

I was thinking going a soldier or leader of some type.  I've been dying to play a psion for ages, but I don't know if that'd go so well for you.

You should be careful mixing in D&D 3.5 classes as they are almost up and up better than the core d20 modern classes.  Better saves, better BAB, etc.


----------



## Mithran (Sep 29, 2004)

Alright I'll do a medic, probably navy seals possibly marines or something else. Should have him up by later today or possibly tommorow.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 29, 2004)

I've also thought about either a slayer or an off-world character.

 For a slayer, what material would the first mission have brought back aside from written reports? I think that a high military could see the potential (danger posed) of the supernatural encountered beyond the gate, and train a small group to combat that danger (and only a small number actually managed to get useful results from the training). That idea would work better if there was more than mere written reports. Obviously, lacking the possibility for real training or experience, the unit would not feel too confident.


----------



## DanMcS (Sep 30, 2004)

Master Sergeant Alberto Vasquez
Strong Hero 3/Soldier 3
S 15 D 12 C 14 I 14 W 14 Ch 12
Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +4; BAB +5, BDB +4; 56 hp
Melee Attack +7; Ranged Attack +6; Defense 15, FF 14
Feats: Simple Wpns, Light Armor, Personal Firearms, Adv Firearms, Heroic Surge, Combat Martial Arts, Point Blank Shot, Weapon Focus, Weapon Specialization, Burst Fire, Precise Shot
Talents: Ignore Hardness (2 points), Extreme Effort (+2)
Skills: Climb +9, Knowledge- tactics +8, Listen +7, Navigate +7, Profession +8, Spot +7, Survival +12, Swim +12

Al Vasquez joined the army just out of high school, and steadily worked his way through the ranks as a noncom.  He was a light-fighting specialist in scouting and small unit tactics, and served with the 10th Mountain division and the 101st airborne before getting tapped to join this new hotshot unit out of Cheyanne Mountain.  Sounded like majorly boring desk-riding crap to him, but after 15 years in he'd learned that his opinion rarely mattered.

When he saw the guys training with sword and shield on the grounds, he realized something odd was up, and when he saw the gate, he realized that nothing he knew before now was worth crap.

("Far side" character to follow.)


----------



## Mithran (Sep 30, 2004)

Dedicated hero 3/Field Medic 3     AP: 37   Lt. Zander Minchen
Male human: hp 44; Init +3; Spd 30 ft.; AC 20 (+3 Armor, +3 Dex, +4 class bonus), touch 13, flat-footed 17; Base Atk/Grp +3; Atk +6 ranged, +5 melee; SV Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +6; Str 14, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 8.

Languages: English, German.

Skills and Feats: Climb 5(7), Concentration 9(11), Demolitions 9(11), Listen 6(8), Sense motive 6(8), Spot 6(8), Survival 6(8), Swim 5(7), Treat Injury 9(13). 

Simple weapons Prof, Personal Firearm's Prof, Advanced Firarm's Prof, Armor Prof (light), Armor prof (medium), Burst Fire, Combat Martial Arts, Point Blank Shot, Surgery.

Talent's: Healing Knack, Healing touch 1; 

Zander got part way through medical school then his parents lost a lot of money in the stock market and couldn't help him pay, so he had to drop out.
He decided to join the armed forces. After looking at the different options he chose the SEALS where he trained to be a medic, though he also learned demolitions. He has gone on quite a few missions now and worked his way up to lieutenant. 

Zander has brown hair and blue eyes and is darkly tanned.

A couple things about the character: The number in the () in the skills part is the total the number to the left of it is the number of ranks.
I would like to have a Glock 17 instead of the Berreta, and possibly some explosives.

*Changed rank, thanks Dan for the info.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 30, 2004)

_Your characters will be assigned Armor and I am still debating if I want to use the Armor as DR stuff from Unearth Arcana, what are your thoughts? Would it just be easier to use the D20 standard A.C. rules?_

If you're planning on this being a gritty game, then, eh, okay.  Otherwise, why bother?  I think there are a lot of tricky bits to DR to be worked out, making it rarely worth it - as illustrated by this man's rant: http://www.seankreynolds.com/rpgfiles/rants/armorasdamagereduction.html

_You should be careful mixing in D&D 3.5 classes as they are almost up and up better than the core d20 modern classes. Better saves, better BAB, etc._

Also put me down as a double-warning for what Ferrix said.  Dungeons and Dragons and D20 classes don't really mesh well.

I'll get to working on that character now.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh - any of you guys haven't checked out the web enhancements for the core D20 book and the Urban Arcana manual yet should do so.  Both have quite a bit of handy information; the Urban Arcana one even has some military-relevant prestige classes some of you guys might want to use.

Edit: I'm gonna be a charasmatic leader, so don't bother going out of your way to fill that slot for the team.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 30, 2004)

We're ignoring Wealth and Reputation for now, right?

Also, those of you (like me) who don't know diddly about the way ranking in the Navy/Air Force/Marines/Whatever works might want to go to here and look into it.  Er...this site might also be important if you don't really know much about comissioned and non-comissioned officers.  Which is important.  I think.

Bit ironic how much I tried to figure it all out, especially considering I eventually decided to just go with the only rank we were told was acceptable right from the get-go.

Name: Major Ben Torie
Branch: Air Force

Str: 12(+1), Dex: 14(+2), Con: 12(+1), Int: 14(+2), Wis: 12(+1), Cha: 16(+3)
 - Put fourth-level stat point in Cha.

Levels: Charismatic Hero(4), Strong Hero(1), Soldier(1)

HP: 38/38

Base Attack Bonus: +3, Base Melee Bonus: +4, Base Ranged Bonus: +5

Fort: +5, Ref: +5, Will: +4

Defense: 21 (+3 Class Bonus, +2 Dex, +6 Armor), Flat-Footed: 19, Touch: 15

Action Points: 9

Reputation: +3

Skills Points: Bluff: +6/+9, Climb: +5/+7, Computer Use: +2/+4, Diplomacy: +6/+11, Gather Information: +6/+11, Hide: +1/+3, Intimidate: +6/+9, Investigate: +1/+3, Knowledge (Arcane Lore): +2/+4, Knowledge (Behavioral Sciences) +5/+7: Knowledge (Business): +6/+8, Knowledge (Tactics): +9/+11, Profession: +6/+7, Spot: +4/+5, Survival: +6/+8.
ACP for Balance, Climb, Escape Artist, Hide, Jump, Move Silently and Tumble: -4

Special Features
Permanent Skills: Climb, Knowledge(Tactics), Survival.  All recieve a +1 competence bonus.
Coordinate: Full-round action, Cha check (DC: 10).  If successful, two allies within 30' get +1 to attack rolls and skills checks for 3 rounds.
Inspiration: Full-round action, Cha check (DC: 10).  If successful, two allies who can listen and observe get +2 bonus to saving throws, attack rolls and damage rolls for 3 rounds.
Extreme Effort: Recieves +2 bonus on a Str check by making a full-round action.
Weapon Focus: +1 attack with Beretta 92F Pistol.

Feats: Action Boost, Iron Will, Jack of All Trades, Light/Medium Armor Proficiency, Personal Firearms/Simple Weapons Proficiency, Urban Tracking, Trustworthy.

Weapons
 - Beretta 92F (To Hit: +6, Damage: 2d6, Crit: 20, Range: 40', RoF: S, Mag: 15/15 Box)
 - Masterwork Combat Knife (To Hit: +5, Damage: 1d4+1, Crit: 19-20, Range: 10')

Equipment
 - 9mm Pistol Clips (2)
 - Smoke Grenades (2)
 - Combat Fatigues, Snow-Camo Pattern
 - Thermal Jacket, Snow-Camo Pattern
 - Mesh Vest
 - Military Walkie-Talkie with Throat Mic
 - Flash Goggles
 - MRES (3)
 - Night Vision Goggles

Armor
 - Tactical Vest (AC: +6, Max Dex: +3, Reflex Bonus Vs. Autofire: +2, ACP: -4)


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 30, 2004)

Sergeant Cliff 'Stone' Johnson   Tough Hero/Soldier   5/1

Str:16  +3
Con:16  +3
Dex:12 +1
Wis:12  +1
Int:12  +1
Chr:10 

HP: 66......AC:20 ( +5 Armor +4 Def +1 Dex)
Saves:
Fort: 7...Will:2...Ref:3
BAB:3
Range:4(5 with Shotgun)
Melee:6
Feats:
Simple Weapon Prof., Personal Firearm Prof., Combat Martial Arts, Armor Prof. Light, Armor Prof. Medium, Advanced Firearms Prof., Exotic Weapon Prof.Light Machine Gun, Strafe, Improved Init., Weapon Focus Shotgun

Talants:
Remain Conscious, Damage Reduction 2/-

Skills:
Climb 3(6), Survival (+1) 5(6), Move Silently 3(4), Hide 6(6), Spot 6(7), Know (tactics)(+1)5(6), Drive 2(3), Jump 2(5)

*climb, move silently, hide, jump all -4 due to armor

Equip:
Mossberg  7#   2d8  20   30ft   6 internal load
m249   18#  2d8   20   100ft   box  ammo
Colt Double Eagle  3#  2d6   20  30ft   9 Box
Metal Baton 2#  1d6  19-20/2

Combat Fatigues
Flashlight Standard
Climbing Gear 10#
2 Boxes 10mm (Double Eagle) 40rnds
2 drums  (Light machine gun) 100
24 Rnds 12 guage
Light Duty Vest   +5 Def Bonus   -4 Check Penalty   8#
Snow-camo combat fatigues 3lb.
Light weight snow-camo thermal jacket 2lb.
Mesh vest 2lb with oversized range pack 3lb (add +3 to STR for carrying capacity D20Modern pg.121) 
Military grade walkie-talkie with throat mic 1 lb
3 days MRE's   3#
70#load

Background:
Cliff was born in a small town outside of Mobile, Alabama. His younger brother, much smaller and not as tough, was much smarter then him and most of the populace around them. This wound up getting him into trouble with Cliff being the one confronting those that Billy showed up. Not that he minded, it helped while away the time in their small town, plus as his pappy would always say, 'The meek shall inherit the earth, but someone has to make sure they survive long enough to get there...'.
Unfortunatly their parents died in a terrible car/train accident leaving the brothers, in their latter teen years,  to travel from one relatives house to another, never seeming to be in one place long enough to put down roots.
This lead to them both seeking out the military. Billy with the brains wound up being accepted into the Marine Force Officer Canidate School, while Cliff just made it into the enlisted ranks. They always kept in touch, Billy working on some classified projects for the government, Cliff winding up in a Marine Recon Unit as a Heavy Weapon Specialist.
Recently he heard his brother had gone missing after a strange attack had hit the base that he was working on. Cliff pulled all the strings he could to get assigned there, with the possibility of getting his brother back...after all someones got to look after him. So now he's part of a team to investigate other worlds...suits him fine, just as long as along the way he finds Billy...and Damn anyone who gets in his way...

Appearance:
 Cliff is Big...and not just tall or stocky...BIG I'm talkin...at 6'5" 280# with his close cropped black hair size 16 shoe, he's someone you don't want to piss off in a dark alley(hell even a lighted one carrying a big club...)He tends to wear loose clothes, due to him tending to rip the seams of anything tight or restricting.


----------



## DanMcS (Sep 30, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Sergeant Cliff 'Stone' Johnson   Tough Hero/Soldier   5/1
> Con"16  +3
> 
> HP: 53




This should be 10 (tough 1) + 4*8(tough 2-5) + 6(soldier 1) + 3*6(con)= 66 hps, as per:



> Max Hit Points at first level, then as follows, based on Hit Dice Type: D6 =4, D8=6, D10=8, D12 =10.


----------



## Keia (Sep 30, 2004)

Can't really post anything until I have the go ahead on the other world stuff.  Noticed on the other post that I dind't put my e-mail (keia1980 at yahoo dot com).

Team's starting to shape up - I approve! 

Keia


----------



## Captain Tagon (Sep 30, 2004)

So are the web enhancements open because the UA one has a sniper advanced class that could be useful?


----------



## DanMcS (Sep 30, 2004)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> So are the web enhancements open because the UA one has a sniper advanced class that could be useful?




Doesn't matter, at least for initial character creation.  We can't qualify- it requires the defensive position class feature, which you can only get as a gunslinger 4.  The fastest you can get into gunslinger is at 4th level, so our 6th level PCs won't qualify for it, they'd have to be at least 8th level to have taken Sniper 1.

The classes in that web enhancement are prestige classes, not advanced classes, and you get into them later as a result.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Sep 30, 2004)

Yeah, I just realized that as it was taking me forever to get the enhancement downloaded.


----------



## Mithran (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks for the link to the ranks Gramcrackered, I'm sure it's useful for some. Though I can't seem to find SEALS ranking on there, or anywhere else.

If someone can tell me whether I have a real rank on there that'd be good.


----------



## DanMcS (Sep 30, 2004)

Mithran said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link to the ranks Gramcrackered, I'm sure it's useful for some. Though I can't seem to find SEALS ranking on there, or anywhere else.
> 
> If someone can tell me whether I have a real rank on there that'd be good.




SEALs are part of the navy, which has Chiefs, not Sargeants (google for navy ranks).


----------



## Mithran (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks DanMcS, fixed the rank. Look's like we don't have the civilian yet, if nobody want's it I can do it. That is if we want a civilian more than a medic.


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 1, 2004)

No Mithrin...I'm thinkin a medic is definitly someone we will need...

Oh and thanks for the correction DanMcS


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 2, 2004)

Hey looks good so far... ok here are some notes that look over...

Armor – OK I am just going to go with the way Armor is presented in the basic Rules. ONE thing I am adding is that the Nonproficiency Armor Bonus is given a bonus to your Reflex saves vs. Autofire. More then likely, your characters will be assigned either a Light Duty Vest, Tactical Vest, or if requested an Undercover Vest. SECOND thing that I am going to add, I want “modern” armor to be a little better then Archaic, so increase the Max DEX bonus by one and decrease the Armor Penalty by one for all Modern Armor (so an Undercover Vest will now have a Max DEX of +6 and Penalty of –1; a Light Duty Vest will have a Max DEX of +4 and a Penalty of –3; while a Tactical Vest will have a Max DEX +3 and Penalty of –4). 

Action Points... I am going to say you have the Max for your level right now and no more. I like the Eberron idea where those are your MAX, because I will award additional AP doing the game. I think a couple of you have to correct that. I want to encourage people to use them as they ‘renew’ when you go up a level and I will be awarding them often. 

Wealth is not something we will worry to much about as the military supplies you most of your stuff. BUT I will give you a basic level after I see your characters. Reputation is something that we will eventually use more of so you should record that right now also.

Prestige Classes from the Urban Arcane Web enhancer are fine with me, but correct no one is going to be able to be one yet. 

Classes from normal 3.5D&D. I will work out something for some of the classes to be Advanced Classes, but after thinking about it I agree that we should not mix them up to much. SOOO for those who are thinking about playing 'strangers' from the other side, we will have to figure out what to on a case-by-case bases. If you want to play an Artifactor from Eberron, I will figure out an Advance Class path and we can discuss it to see if it fits your ideas. OR if someone wants to play a Warforged Warrior who will eventually be a Juggernaut (which is a Prestige Class anyway) I will figure that out also. Spell lists for spellcasters will be from the normal D&D and Modern. I do like the way the Mage and the Acolyte are presented in D20 Modern and I will model any Advance Class this way. 

Psionics - I was thinking that I might prefer to leave them out BUT if people are interested in them I can consider them. I would prefer just the Telepathic class, maybe the Battle Mind and Agent from UA. 

Who all is considering "strangers"? It looks like 3 people so far. Might be a few more then I wanted but I might be able to handle that. You should start thinking about why your character would be willing to work for these Earthers (as there are Humans on the otherside), and what you bring to make them willing to work with you.  

Last but not least, if someone wishes to take a level or so in Slayer (I would prefer no more then ONE player) you will have something physical as evidence, that also helps you. It might be a minor magical item. Also if someone where to play the Occultist (and I might prefer the Civilian character to have this role) you will have a couple of extra scrolls that were ‘recovered’ from the last mission along with some other ‘minor’ magical items that we will go into later. 

Anyway looking over the characters they look GREAT so far. I hope someone wants to play the Civilian type but I am not going to make anyone


----------



## Mithran (Oct 2, 2004)

Well my character would have a rep of +2.

On the wealth bonus stuff: That's what I thought but then somebody had their stuff layed out so I wasn't sure.

I think I already put the max AP's for this level.

Now I have a question: when are we going to start?.   
Just joking.


----------



## DanMcS (Oct 3, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Who all is considering "strangers"? It looks like 3 people so far. Might be a few more then I wanted but I might be able to handle that. You should start thinking about why your character would be willing to work for these Earthers (as there are Humans on the otherside), and what you bring to make them willing to work with you.




I'm working on a strong/tough or maybe strong/tough/soldier warforged.

I'm thinking, warforged don't continue to lose hps after they drop below 0.  They also live for a really long time.  What if he gets discovered by the SG team, dragged back, and repaired enough to reactivate?  His old unit is long gone, he's grateful to SG command for rescuing and repairing him, and he doesn't really have anything better to do.

What he brings to the table is a lifetime of experience with the gates and political structures of the dragon and other space empires.  Plus, he's really unique compared to anything they've ever seen before- once they get over studying him (we could actually find him early on, and brutally kill off my special forces soldier later, to allow for this debriefing and repair lag-time), he'll be a useful addition to the team.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 3, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Who all is considering "strangers"? It looks like 3 people so far. Might be a few more then I wanted but I might be able to handle that. You should start thinking about why your character would be willing to work for these Earthers (as there are Humans on the otherside), and what you bring to make them willing to work with you.



 I was considering it, but then leaned more towards slayer (will be posting him later).

 Trying to see which rules are in effect - did I catch all of them?


> Military Occupation - Do to special forces training, I am going to give any Military Type, one additional choose of a Skill and Feat from the list offered under the Military Occupation (so it should be 3 skills from the list and two Feats).
> 
> Civilian - The civilian gain one additional skill from the list and gain a bonus Feat of either Educated or Gearhead.
> Oh yea the bonus feat for the civilian should include the following…
> ...


----------



## Captain Tagon (Oct 4, 2004)

This is the sheet, background up later. Someone might wanna check all my math, did it all kind of quickly.



Name: Lieutenant Locke McDhol
Branch: Army Rangers

Str: 12(+1), Dex: 16(+3), Con: 12(+1), Int: 14(+2), Wis: 14(+2), Cha: 12(+1)
- Put fourth-level stat point in Dex.

Levels: Fast Hero(3)/Gunslinger(3)

HP: 50/50

Base Attack Bonus: +4, Base Melee Bonus: +5, Base Ranged Bonus: +7

Fort: +3, Ref: +7, Will: +5

Defense: 19 (+6 Class Bonus, +3 Dex), Flat-Footed: 16, Touch: 13

Action Points: 9

Skills Points: Drive +7 (4), Escape Artist +7 (4), Hide +12 (9), Knowledge(Underground Music) +6 (4), Knowledge(Tactics) +8 (6), Move Silently +13 (9), Profession(US Military) +6 (4), Sleight of Hand +9 (6), Spot +7 (5), Survival +9 (6),  Tumble +9 (6)

Special Features
Permanent Skills: Hide, Knowledge(Tactics), Move Silently. 
Evasion
Uncanny Doge I
Close Combat
Weapon Focus (HK PSG1)

Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Light Armor Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Dodge, Far Shot, Point Blank Shot, Track, Dead Aim


Equipment:

HK PSG1 7.62mm Sniper Rifle, 16 lb with Sound/Flash suppressor 4 lb and electro-optical scope 3 lb
four extra full clips 1 lb
Berreta 92f Autoloader Pistol, with shoulder holster 3.5lb
2 extra full clips 1 lb
masterwork combat Knife 1 lb
Lght-Duty Vest 8 lb
Snow-camo combat fatigues 3lb.
Light weight snow-camo thermal jacket 2lb.
Mesh vest 2lb with oversized range pack 3lb (add +3 to STR for carrying capacity D20Modern pg.121) 
Military grade walkie-talkie with throat mic 1 lb
Flash,anti-glare goggles 2lb
First Aid kit (allow stabilization at -2 Treat Injury) 3lb
3 day's worth of MRE's 3lb
TOTAL WT: 56.5 lbs (66 lb light load with range pack)


----------



## Keia (Oct 4, 2004)

As far as my stranger idea . . . 

I was looking for an intellectual of either a slave race of the dragons or a conquered/ about to be conquered race/nation.  He is a historian, a culturalist, and a psion.  As for the psion part, I was looking at the expanded psionics handbook - to keep it more 3.5 and archaic, at least to start.  As for the type of psion, I was thinking of either a telepath or I would prefer an egoist (to use empathic transfer and healing) - something the group may not have experienced before.

As for his reasons, hopefully he will see the team as the best chance to strike back against those that oppressed him.  I've got a decent personality in mind and background.  Just need the go ahead.

Keia


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 4, 2004)

Psionics – ok sounds good to me Keia, but we will have to come up with an Advanced Class to go with this. I don’t have access to the *expanded psionics handbook* but I assume that I can view this with the SRD right? I am assuming the Egoist would use Wisdom as it’s primary so it would be a Dedicated hero for the fast path as it were. 

So, the two outsiders now are a Psion and a Warforged. Both sound VERY cool and should fit well. 

For other races if you want to play the Psionic one listed in Eberron (I don’t have my book with me so I can’t remember what they are called) that is ok. Also all the races listed in the Urban Arcane are also good with me (half-dragons etc from there). 

Knight Out – all the rule changes look correct. I HOPE to be started by this weekend or Monday at the latest. 

Now then does everyone have their characters' figured out? I think so, even if they are not all written up. So far I see…

Knight Out – Military SP/Slayer (no write up yet)
Keia – ‘doomed’ Military SP (no write up yet); outsider Psion
Captain Tagon – Army Ranger; Fast/Gunslinger
DanMcS – doomed Army Ranger Strong/Soldier; outsider Warforged
Ferretguy – Marines’ Force Recon; Tough/Soldier
Gramcrackered – team leader; Air Force Special Forces; Charismatic/Strong/Soldier
Mithran – Navy SEALs; Dedicated/Field Medic
Ferrix ?? No word from you yet. Interested in the Civilian or a soldier? Outsider later? Let me know…any the civilian character is NOT required at all. But a scientific type character might  not be terrible 

Again like to start this weekend, so please have all the Military characters written up by Thursday let say. The outsider characters can wait if they have to, as you will not be playing them right away. Sound good?


----------



## Keia (Oct 4, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Psionics – ok sounds good to me Keia, but we will have to come up with an Advanced Class to go with this. I don’t have access to the *expanded psionics handbook* but I assume that I can view this with the SRD right? I am assuming the Egoist would use Wisdom as it’s primary so it would be a Dedicated hero for the fast path as it were.




Yeah, the expanded handbook is completely in the SRD now (which I approve of).  An egoist still uses Int for attacks, power points and whatnot, but wisdom for most of its additional skills (healing, etc.).  As for an advanced class, I can work on something akin to a field medic psion type of thing if you want.

As for race, I've got to look at the Eberron race so I'll let you know on that this evening.  Character building will begin ASAP - mostly background and personality first.

Keia


----------



## DanMcS (Oct 4, 2004)

Are you using much of the dragonstar background?  Can I talk you into it?  Because I think I came up with where my warforged is from.

The Leftmost Shield served in the great dragon wars of ages past, when the metallics and chromatics battled for the right to rule the galaxy.  Leftmost was a shieldbearer for Captain-General d'Tartraz, a half-dragon regimental commander for the yellow dragons.  Theirs was a somewhat minor race of the species which took only small parts in the war, scouting and exploring for their more belligerent cousins.

Leftmost and his counterpart, Rightmost, made up the solid shield of defense for their officer, keeping him safe to command the mixed company of ogres and men.  Several other warforged served in the company, and Leftmost considered them all his family.  They were the expensive and compentant core of the scouting regiment, passing through stargate and space to explore worlds for their lords.

It was on one of these expeditions through the stargate that Leftmost's regiment met its end.  An overwhelming wave of fire concentrated on the troops as they reassembled for deployment to explore this world, one they had thought was not involved in the war.  Leftmost, standing dutifully beside his commander, never knew what hit him.

The battle moved on, leaving Leftmost where he fell.

Warforged do not bleed, nor age in any meaningful sense.  The adamant of his construction was treated with plastics to prevent corrosion.  So Leftmost stayed put, unaware and alone save for the degrading bodies which had fallen around him, while the galaxy changed.

They homeworld of the yellow dragons was the last great casualty of the war, and even if d'Tartraz and the regiment made it back, they were probably destroyed with their homeworld.  The dragons, horrified by such a slaughter, made peace with each other and never realized their goal of completely subjugating the galaxy.

Leftmost lay silent, unseeing eyes open, still clutching his sword and great emblazoned shield, waiting for someone to find him.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 4, 2004)

I'm not completely happy yet, but I'll post what I have. If anyone has suggestions...

I've added the stats for the HK MP5, Beretta and light duty vest. If I should change that, say so.

*1st Lt. Jerrell West, Male Human
   Medium Humanoid (Human), Strong 3/Slayer 3

   Age:* 29 years
*Height:* 6’
*Weight:* 182 lb

*Occupation:* Military (Skills: Hide, Move Silently, Survival; Feats: Personal Firearms, Light Armor Proficiency)
*Reputation:* +0 (+0 Strong, +0 Slayer)
*Allegiances:* USA, (Earth)

*Speed:* 30 ft.
*HD:* 3d8+6 (Strong) plus 3d8+6 (Slayer)
*HP:* 50 hp

*Str:* 16 [8] (+3) +1 level
*Dex:* 14 [6] (+2)
*Con:* 14 [6] (+2)
*Int:* 14 [6] (+2)
*Wis:* 12 [4] (+1)
*Cha:* 10 [2] (+0)

*Base Attack:* +6 (+3 Strong, +3 Slayer)
*Grapple:* +9

*Defense:* 21 (22 against melee attacks)[+2 Strong, +2 Slayer, +2 Dex, +5 light duty vest (+1 Defensive Martial Arts)]
*Initiative:* +2 (+2 Dex)
*Fort *+6 [+2 Strong, +2 Slayer, +2 Con]
*Ref *+5 [+1 Strong, +2 Slayer, +2 Dex]
*Will *+4 [+1 Strong, +2 Slayer, +1 Wis]
*Action Points:* 9

*Attacks*
 Adamantine longsword (+2 natural enhancement) +11/+6; 1d8+7 slashing; 19-20/x2
  mw combat knife +10/+5 1d4+5 piercing; 19-20/x2; Range Increment 10 ft.
   HK MP5 +8/+3; 2d6 ballistic; 20/x2; Range Increment 50 ft.; semi and auto; 30 box
   Beretta 92F +8/+3; 2d6 ballistic; 20/x1; Range Increment 40 ft.; semi; 15 box

*Skills: [30 Strong, 15 Slayer]*
   Balance +3 [+0 StH, +3 Slr, +2 Dex, -3 armor]
   Climb +6 [+4 StH, +2 Slr; +3 Str, -3 armor]
    Hide +7 [+6 StH, +2 Slr; +2 Dex, -3 armor]
   Jump +5 [+3 StH, +2 Slr; +3 Dex, -3 armor]
   Listen +1 [+0 StH, +0 Slr, +1 Wis]
   Move Silently +7 [+6 StH, +2 Slr; +2 Dex, -3 armor]
   Search +3 [+1 [2] StH, +0 Slr, +1 Int]
   Spot +1 [+0 StH, +0 Slr, +1 Wis]
   Survival +8 [+6 StH, +2 Slr; +1 Wis]
   Swim -3 [3 StH, +2 Slr, +2 Str, -10? gear]

*Feats:* Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Archaic Weapon Proficiency (B, Human), Defensive Martial Arts (B, Slayer3), Light Armor Proficiency (B, Occupation2), Medium Armor Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency (B, Occupation), Power Attack (B, Strong2), Simple Weapon Proficiency (B, Starting), Weapon Focus (melee weapon?)
*Talents (Strong):* Melee Smash, Improved Melee Smash (+2 melee damage)
*Talents (Slayer):* Detect Shadow, Shadow Immunity (1/-)
*
   Equipment:* Adamantine longsword (4 lb), H&K MP-5 SMG, with shoulder sling internal sound/flash suppressor, & Illuminator (8lb) + 2 extra full clips (1.5 lbs), Berreta 92f Autoloader Pistol, with shoulder holster (3.5lb) + 2 extra full clips (1 lb), masterwork combat Knife (1 lb), Lght-Duty Vest (8 lb), Snow-camo combat fatigues (3lb.), Light weight snow-camo thermal jacket (2lb.), Mesh vest 2lb with oversized range pack (3lb) (add +3 to STR for carrying capacity D20Modern pg.121) , Military grade walkie-talkie with throat mic (1 lb), Flash,anti-glare goggles (2lb), First Aid kit (allow stabilization at -2 Treat Injury) (3lb), 3 day's worth of MRE's (3lb), 2 Fragmentation hand grenades (2 lb), 2 Smoke hand grenade (4 lb)
 *Load:* 52 lb.
*Carrying Capacity:* 76/153/230 lb. (116/233/350 lb. with mesh vest)
*Wealth:* ?

*Language Skills:* Read/Write English; Speak English

*Description:* Jerrell “Jerry” West is a man slightly above average in size at 6 feet, and weighs 182 pound. He has brown eyes and short brown hair, but no beard. During his time of service, he suffered a few scars, but no serious injuries.

*Background:* Jerrell, second son of a small family, decided to join the armed forces early in his life. Apart from infantry training, he specialized in hand-to-hand combat and recon. He always was fascinated by medieval weapons, and trained with them when he had the time. It might have been this fascination that he was one day approached for “special training.”
 And an unusual training it was - and one with shocking revelations. A “stargate”, Jerrell was told, existed in a military base, which had been used to visit a remote planet. On this planet, the team fought creatures that should not exist according to modern science - magical creatures, and even a great dragon. Most officials believed that the gate led only to that single planet, but one general managed to convince the appropriate people that it would be better to prepare for the possibility that the gate reopens.
 The training, made easier by the material that the earlier mission brought back, only rarely proofed fruitful, and only a small number of soldiers could really be considered prepared - perhaps a spark of some kind was needed, one that had entered the world when the gate was first opened, some thought.
 Then, one day, and much sooner than even pessimists would have assumed, the gate reopened, and military personell was killed or abducted. Jerrell, as the one who seemingly had made the most progress, was ordered to join the team that would travel through the gate on a rescue mission.


----------



## DanMcS (Oct 5, 2004)

*The Leftmost Shield*

Warforged Tough 3/Bodyguard 3

S 14, D 12, C 20, I 12, W 10, Ch 7; action points 9
BAB +4; Melee +6, Ranged +5 (-2 from tower shield)
BDB +4; Defense 27 (+4 BDB, +8 Armor, +4 shield, +1 Dex); DR 2/Adamantine
Fort +9, Ref +5, Will +2; hp 86
Speed 20'; Light Fortification (25%)

Occupation: Military (Archaic Weapons, Shield Prof, Survival, Navigate)
Talents: Electricity Resistance, Fire Resistance
Feats: L1: Adamantine Body, Archaic Weapons, Shield Proficiency; L2: Alertness; L3: Exotic Weapon (armblade); L6: Tower Shield Proficiency, Combat Expertise
Class Abilities: Harm's Way, Combat Sense +1

Skills: Concentrate +11 (6), Intimidate +4 (6), Spot +11 (9), Listen +8 (6)
Speaks & reads Common, Draconic

I played a little fast and loose with his feats, but I figured the military occupation would have done archaic weapons and shields in eras where that was appropriate, and that the bodyguard class would work just as well with archaic weapons as with firearms.

He wields an armblade (see Eberron, make it nonmagical if you like, I just like the visual of it attaching to his arm) and a tower shield painted yellow with a great eye in the center.

He is currently at -6 hit points, facedown in an ancient overgrown battlefield somewhere.


----------



## Keia (Oct 5, 2004)

Karl,

I liked the Eberron psionics race, very cool.  Not powerful, just a lot of little extras.  The dual nature may have given him the strength to resist those in control.

Do you want my doomed character to be the civilian if no one else steps up?

Working on the Kalashtar character right now . . . 

Keia


----------



## Gramcrackered (Oct 6, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Action Points... I am going to say you have the Max for your level right now and no more.




Don't know if you realize this or not, but that IS the standard way it's handled for D20 Modern - when above Level 1, you start out with the Action Points you gained from your last level.  The book, ah, simply doesn't explain it very well.  Seem to recall I ended up reading about it through Wizard's Bullet Points.




			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Prestige Classes from the Urban Arcane Web enhancer are fine with me, but correct no one is going to be able to be one yet.




Hadn't considered that.  Still worth checking out though.

And now, the background.

*Background:* Some people join the military to serve their country.  Others because they need money.  Still others because they simply have no other options in life.

Ben joined up because...well...he was bored.

Born the son of wealthy industrialist William Torie, Ben was a millionarie long before he got anywhere near the military.  _Not_, mind you, because he had the money simply given to him; indeed, all he ever recieved from his father in that area was a sizeable loan upon his eighteenth birthday.  A loan which Ben promptly repaid a month later, having taken his seed money and tripled it in value.

From there Ben proceded to invest in all manner of businesses across the country, particularly favoring those that others had written off as lost causes.  Though this strategy seemed risky, the end result spoke for itself; no matter how random his methods seemed, money continued to flow into his bank account.

A few years passed.  Ben was gaining money faster than he could ever spend it.  He was a clear success, his business crushing all oppostition.  And then, like a random lightning bolt from the sky, he simply stopped caring.  As he saw it, there was no point in continuing - he'd won.  From here on out, it'd simply be the same boring routine of one corporate success story after another, his life consumed with pie charts and spreadsheets.

A week later Ben had turned his financial holdings over to his father for safe-keeping and joined the Air Force on what can only be called a whim.  The heart-attack his father had ten-minutes later was thankfully a rather mild one, as far as those things go.

As in business, Ben's unorthodox approach to things had made him quite the surprising success in the military.  Admitidly, his tendency to give only lip-service to standard rules and regulations infuriates some.  Little can be done to deny his constant successes in the face of all manner of odds though, leaving his superiors with little choice time and time again but to promote him to a higher rank.

Which brings us to how he's ended up in leading this particular mission.  Interestingly enough, there are two entirely different minds on the matter - both of which quite strongly believe he is the right man for the job.

Those who can see his success and appreciate his ability to adapt to any situation believe Ben to be an excellent canidate for this sort of thing.  After all, he had a charisma which cannot be denied, a creative solution for ever occasion and, most importantly, he's never failed before.

Those who are consistently angered by Ben's manner of handling his assignment simply see it as a chance to finally prove his way wrong.  Those with particularly dark hearts even see it as a chance to finally be rid of him for good.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 6, 2004)

DanMcS – I am using a mix of the basic Dragonstar background with some Stargate added it. The one main aspect that I have changed is that there is no one “Empire”. The good and bad dragon have a shaky peace, not an alliance. Also lots of independent *Wild Space* around, with independent worlds and little kingdoms. Your background looks ok to me. 

Knight Otu – looks good. As for your basic weapon I thinking an Adamantine sword (either a Bastard Sword or Long Sword; your choice). The sword might have something extra different about it… I am still debating, but it would ‘change’ over time. 

Keia – sounds fine to me. If you want to play a doomed civilian that is ok with me BUT I think I would just prefer to play the civilian as an NPC which is totally cool. Of course I am going to make him/her very non-combat, dependent on the rest of the players to keep him/her alive.

Gramcrackered – just skimmed your background but looks good.


OK hope to see a few more characters written up in the next day or so. I will NOT be checking stats and numbers very close until Thursday as I am not at home yet. I will then. Overall they look good but I have not checked any numbers.

Anyway talk to you all soon…


----------



## Gramcrackered (Oct 6, 2004)

Edited my sheet to include basic equipment and reputation.  Might want to double-check the equipment bit; I just took my best shot based off what you've said do far.


----------



## Keia (Oct 6, 2004)

*Lieutenant Simon Coville “Doomed”
Smart Hero 3 / Field Scientist 3*_
Law Enforcement [Gather Information, Listen]_

*Description:* 28 year old Caucasian male, standing 6’1” and weighing about 185, with blue eyes and curly black hair. Simon’s skin tone has a slight pallor to it, from his lifetime indoors.  Some sun would definitely improve his overall appearance.  Simon wears black rimmed glasses for reading or research [and often forgets and leaves them on afterward].

*Personality:* 
Simon spent a great deal of his time as a researcher for the Air Force right out of college, and has a minimum of training (almost none in live combat situations).  However, his intuitive and investigative skills were deemed to be useful to a team considering the circumstances.

*History:* 

*Allegiance:* 
*Age:* 28
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 6'1"
*Weight:* 195 lbs
*Eyes:* Blue
*Hair:* Black Curly cut short
*Skin:* Somewhat pale

*STR:* 12 [+1] (4 points)
*DEX:* 14 [+2] (6 points)
*CON:* 12 [+1] (4 points)
*INT:* 17 [+3] (10 points, +1 level)
*WIS:* 10 [+0] (2 points)
*CHA:* 14 [+2] (6 points)

*Hit Dice:* 2d6 + 3d8 + 12
*HP:* 38
*Defense:* 17 [10 + 2 Dex + 3 Int + 2 Class]
*Initiative:* +2
*BAB:* +2
*Melee:* +3
*Ranged:* +4
*Speed:* 30’

*FORT:* +4 [Base 3 + 1 Con]
*REFL:* +5 [Base 3 + 2 Dex]
*WILL:* +3 [Base 3 + 0 Wis]

*REP:* 2
*AP:* 9
*Wealth:* 

*Attacks-Weapons*:
*Melee To be Determined* +3, 1d3 + 1 (20)
*Ranged To be Determined* +4, 1d4 (20)

*Class Abilities:* Linguist, Savant (Research), Smart Defense, Scientific Improvisation

*Feats:* Studious, Alertness, Educated (Bonus Feat-Smart), Gearhead, Personal Firearms Proficiency [Occupation], Point Blank Shot (Bonus Feat – FS), Heroic Surge

*Skills [Total Bonus / # of Ranks]:*
Balance +2 / 0
Computer Use +10 / 5  [Gear head +2]
Craft:
 - Electrical +9 / 6
 - Mechanical +5 / 2
 - Pharmaceutical +4 / 1
Decipher Script +11 / 6 [Studious +2]
Demolitions +3 / 1
Disable Device +4 / 1
Gather Information +9 / 7
Investigate +9 / 6
Knowledge:
 - _Arcane Lore_ +10 / 5 [Educated +2]
 - _Behavior_ +4 / 1
 - _History_ +9 / 4 [Educated +2]
 - _Physical Sciences_ +6 / 3
 - _Streetwise_ +4 / 1
 - _Technology_ +12 / 9
 - _Theology and Philosophy_ +7 / 4
Listen +8 / 6 [Alertness +2]
Navigate +9 / 6
Read/Write (Arabic, Spanish, Russian)
Repair +11 / 6 [Gear head +2]
Research +14 / 6 [Studious +2, Savant +3]
Speak Language (Arabic, Japanese, Hindi, German, Spanish, Russian)
Spot +2 / 0 [Alertness +2]

*Languages:* English (s/w), Arabic (s/w), Spanish (s/w), Russian (s/w), Japanese (s/-), Hindi (s/-), German (s/-)

*Equipment:*
*To be determined*


----------



## Keia (Oct 6, 2004)

Karl,

here is my doomed character.  I used the law enforcement rather than the military because I wanted his training to be light (more of the researcher than the military guy).

Still have to add basic gear and he's ready to roll.

Keia


----------



## Gramcrackered (Oct 6, 2004)

Not sure, but you appear to have given yourself extra languages for having a high Intelligence.  D20 Modern doesn't do that.
Then again, I could be missing something.


----------



## Keia (Oct 6, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> Not sure, but you appear to have given yourself extra languages for having a high Intelligence.  D20 Modern doesn't do that.
> Then again, I could be missing something.




Thanks, guess I missed that (too much spycraft and 3.5 d20).

All better now . . . as far as I know

Keia


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 7, 2004)

Weee... finally got internet, will have a character up later tonight, perchance to replace the DOOMED character.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 7, 2004)

Would blue collar be an acceptable occupation for the civilian type?  The way I'm mentally picturing the character he's more of the intuitive intellectually (incredibly smart) but may not have overly excessive academic training.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 7, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Knight Otu – looks good. As for your basic weapon I thinking an Adamantine sword (either a Bastard Sword or Long Sword; your choice). The sword might have something extra different about it… I am still debating, but it would ‘change’ over time.



 Would that be 3.0 adamantine, with natural enhancement bonus, or 3.5 adamantine, ignoring some hardness? Anyway, I think I'd take the longsword.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 8, 2004)

*Keia* - doomed Law Enforcement is ok I guess. I was thinking more along Academic or Technician would be better for the 'science' type BUT I am happy with what you got so far.

For the Egoist Advanced Class, I think we should use the Base Power Points, Powers, know, BAB, Saves, Defense, and Special Abilities as the Telepath from the D20Modern book. From what you said we should change the key ability to Intelligence instead of Charisma (for bonus power points), and we should make the fastest past to it from the Smart Class. I am thinking then the only changes from the Advanced Telepath should be…
_Requires_ 
Skills: Decipher Script 6, Investigate 6, Research 6
Feat: Will Talent (but if you take the race from Eberron, their mind link power would count).
_Class Skills_: Autohypnosis (wis), Balance (dex), Concentration (con), Decipher Script (int), Investigate (int), Knowledge (behavior science, current events, popular culture and theology), Profession (wis), Psicraft (int), Read/Write Language (none), Sense Motive (wis), Speak Language (none) 

We will have to work out the psi-powers that are available to the class also, sort of like the Telepath. Any ideas what you are thinking??? 

*Ferrix* - for a civilian characters I might prefer as I said that you come from either Academic or Technician. You would gain one additional skill point AND would gain a bonus feat from the following picks: Builder, Educated, Gearhead, Meticulous or Studious. 

Now then I do sort of like the idea of a Blue Collar smart guy, so if you want to come up with something like that, you can still get the extra skill and bonus feat (of the choices above). Up to you…

*Knight Out* - well, D20Modern is a bit of a mix of both, as you still use the old 3.0 system for magical DR, so looking it over and around, I am going to say it gives a +1 non-magical bonus to hit and damage. It also can be used against those with DR special resistances. It actually does have a magical aura, but you have not yet figured out what it does yet.  

OK so finally home and I will start reading soon… but I am a bit tired (14 hours on a plane will do that to you, been up over 24 hours now), but I will get to them.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 8, 2004)

A couple of quick comments and stuff for people as I look over your characters…

DanMcS - Left Shield looks good. I am not 100% what I want to do about shields and firearms. There is a reason there are not used much these days. BUT for now will leave it as is. The chances to Feats etc for his Occupation and Bodyguard look ok and reasonable. There are 'firearm' cannon like weapons in the Dragonstar worlds, and they are common.  

Mithran - if you would rather carry a Glock 17, it is probably one you purchased yourself, and carry which is fine. Grenades will be issued to you per requests. They don't think you need carry lots around, but 2-3 Frag and Smoke are easily available.

ferretguy - instead of the M60 I think I am going to use the M249 SAW light machine gun. It will use most of the stats of the M60 light machine gun, except that it is Large (instead of Huge). It still uses linked ammo, to get away without having a "feeder" there are the 50-round belt-feed "boxes" or the drum-magazines (but I am not sure how many those hold, but I would guess 50 also). Anyway a picture of it can be found here…

http://www.olive-drab.com/od_other_firearms_mg_m249saw.php3


Captain Tagon - I am not sure they will issue you a Barrett Light Fifty, only because you are going to be traveling light and it weighs 36 pounds by its lone some. The HK PSG1 7.76mm sniper rifle might be a bit easier as it is only 16lbs and is a large weapon (you don't need to tri-pond out to use it). Just a thought, if your heart is set on the Barrett it will be issued to you.

To All - some basic equipment that will be issued to all…

Combat Fatigues, Snow-Camo pattern (+2 to Hide in snow environments) 3lbs
Thermal Jacket, light weight and snow-camo pattern 2lbs
Mesh Vest (adds +2 to strength for encumbrance) 7 lbs
Military grade Walkie-Talkie with throat mic 1 lb  
Flash Goggles 2 lbs
MRE (meals-ready-to-eat) three days 3 lbs

Weapons that are generally issued…

Berretta 92F Pistol 3lbs; with shoulder holster
HK MP5 SMG, with custom internal sound/flash suppressor 7 lbs; with shoulder strap
Illuminator and/or Laser Sights are optional add-ons (+1/2 lb each for each weapon)
masterwork Combat Knife 1lb 
Frag Grenades 1lb
Smoke Grenades 2lbs

Some other equipment that they "suggest" at least some of you carry…

Night Vision Goggles 3lbs 
Detonators for specifically requested explosives (like C/4) 
First Aid Kit (only a -2 to use to Stabilize dying character) 3lbs
Medical and/or Surgery Kit (each 5 lbs)


Others equipment is available, depending on what your character wants, like I said above, the M249 SAW light machine gun and the HK PSG1 7.76mm sniper rifle are available for those specially trained for them. 

Basically the military will provide you with a lot of stuff…

BTW - you are all part of SGC -1. There is a SGC -2 that will also be coming on the mission. They will be setting up a base camp not far from the gate, where they will have some extra supplies, ammo, food, etc so that you are not expected to carry everything. They will mostly try and stay hidden, but will serve as a fall back place not far from the gate if things go bad…


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 8, 2004)

Well Karl, Do like the idea of the m249 light machine gun. Guess I'll go with the drum magazine...hell if the thompson smg could have a 50 round drum this should be able to with no prob. 
Definitly looking forward to this, looks like it has good possibilities.


----------



## Keia (Oct 8, 2004)

Karl,

Here was my copy of the stranger I already had together.  Unfortunately it was a Psion (egoist 6).  What I did was add an Occupation (adventurer - Eberron says they're adventurers, so, ya know), Speak and Read Write as class skills (though I didn't take any ranks in languages).  I used the defense bonus for Smart class and only d4 hit points per level.  Equipment was sparse, background and description are at work - I'll post them when I get in.

In brief, He's an empathic Healer and Scholar, barely an archer.  His Con and Str have suffered in captivity or whatever, but he still can shoot a bow adequately.  In personality he swings to extremes, at times being philisophical and logical and other times aggressive and needs revenge.

Let me know what you think before I scrap it and start on the Smart 3/Psion 3

*Kassitash**
Male Kalashtar Psion (egoist) 6 [Type: Humanoid]*
_Occupation: Adventurer [Bluff, Spot, Archaic Weapons feat]_

*Experience:*  15,000 [15,000 starting]
*Alignment:* n/a
*Height:* 6' 0''
*Weight:* 159lbs
*Hair:* Auburn to shoulders
*Eyes:* Blue
*Age:* 56 yrs old

*Str:* 08 (-1) [0 points]  
*Dex:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Con:* 12 (+1) [4 points] 
*Int:* 17 (+3) [10 points, +1 level]  
*Wis:* 14 (+2) [6 points] 
*Cha:* 14 (+2) [6 points] 

*Class and Racial Abilities:*
+2 racial bonus on saves vs. mind-affecting spells and abilities, and possession, +2 racial bonus on Bluff, Diplomacy, and Intimidate checks, +2 racial bonus to Disguise checks, Naturally Psionic (+1 power point per level), Mindlink 1/day (as 3rd level wilder)

*Hit Dice:* 4 + 5d4 + 6
*Hit Points:* 25
*AC:* 14 (10 Base +2 Dex +2 class)
*Damage Reduction:* n/a
*Init:* +2 (+2 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +3 [+2 base, +1 Con]
Reflex    +4 [+2 base, +2 Dex]
Willpower +7 [+5 base, +2 Wis]

*Save Conditionals:* +2 vs. mind-affecting effects and abilities, psionics, and possession.

*BAB:* +3
*Morningstar:* +2 (1d8 –1 (20 x2) 
*MW Composite longbow:* +6 (1d8 + 0(20 x3).

*Attack Conditionals:* +1 hit and damage within 30’, +2d6 damage vs. w/psionic shot, two shots at -2 (rapid shot).

*Skills:*
Bluff +10 [6 ranks +2 Cha +2 Racial]
Concentration +8  [7 ranks +1 Con]
Diplomacy +6 [0 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 Racial, +2 Synergy]
Disguise +6 [0 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 Racial, +2 Synergy]
Intimidate +6 [0 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 Racial, +2 Synergy]
Knowledge
- Arcane lore (psionics) +6  [3 ranks, +3 Int]
- Current events +6  [3 ranks, +3 Int]
- History +6  [3 ranks, +3 Int]
- Streetwise +6  [3 ranks, +3 Int]
- Theology and Philosophy +6  [3 ranks, +3 Int]
Psicraft +11  [8 ranks, +3 Int]
Spot +11 [9 ranks, +2 Wis]

*Feats:*
 Point blank shot (1st level)
 Psionic shot (1st Psion Bonus feat)
 Rapid Shot (3rd level)
 Psionic Meditation (5th Psion bonus feat)
 Empower spell (6th level)

*Languages:*  Common, Quor, 

*Powers Known*
Save DC +3
1st - _Bolt, Defensive Precognition, Energy Ray, Inertial armor, Thicken skin_
2nd - _Animal Affinity, Identify, Psionic Tongues, Empathic Transfer_
3rd - _Body Adjustment, Hustle, Time hop, Touchsight_
4th - _._
5th - _._

*Power Points [Uses] Available*
Total Power Points:  50 per day [35 psion level, +9 Int, +6 Kalashtar]

*Equipment:*
_*Wearing or carrying*_*
MW Composite shortbow, (375gps, wt. 2)
Morningstar, (8gp, wt. 6)
Explorer’s outfit, (0gp, wt 0)
Heavy winter cloak, (0gps, wt 0)
Belt pouch 1gp
-Waterskin 1gp
Quiver with 60 arrows, (3 gps, wt 9)

Backpack (2gp)
-Bedroll 5sp
-Healer’s kit (x2) 100gp
-Acid (5 flasks) 50gp
-Alchemist's fire (3 flasks) 60gp
-Wine (3 bottles) 30gp
-50 ft. silk rope 10gp
-Paper (10 sheets) 4gp
-Ink (two vials) 16gp
-Ink pen 1gp
-Trail rations (4 days worth) 2gp
-Cold weather outfit 8gp
Total Spent thus far: 669.5 gps

Money
???? gp, ??? sp

Permanent Effects:  none.

Appearance:  .

Personality and Background:  .*


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 8, 2004)

*Christopher Wolfe, Smart Hero 6*

Christopher Wolfe
Male Human Smart Hero 6
Blue Collar Occupation
Reputation +2

Str 12 +1 (4 pts)
Dex 12 +1 (4 pts)
Con 14 +2 (6 pts)
Int 17 +3 (10 pts, +1 lvl)
Wis 12 +1 (4 pts)
Cha 12 +1 (4 pts)

Hit Points ?? (6d6+12)
Defense 13 [10, + equip, +2 class, +1 dex], Touch ??, Flat ??
Init +1 
BAB +3, Grap +4
Speed 30 (base 30, load 0/33, armorcategory)
Fort +4 [+2 base, +2 Con]
Refl +3 [+2 base, +1 Dex]
Will +4 [+3 base, +1 Wis]

weapon +? melee (XdX+X, 20/x2, p/s/b)
weapon +? ranged (XdX+X, 20/x2, x ft., p/s/b)

Medium humanoid, 5'7" tall, 112 wt, 25 yrs old
Black hair, dark brown eyes, fair skin

Speaks English
Reads and writes English, Ancient Greek, Latin, Sanskrit, Akkadian and Coptic

Skills (108 skill points)
+10 Computer Use [5 ranks, +3 Int, +2 feat]
+8 Craft (chemical) [5 ranks, +3 Int]
+18 Craft (mechanical) [9 ranks, +3 Int, +2 feat, +3 savant, +1 occupation]
+15 Craft (electrical) [9 ranks, +3 Int, +2 feat, +1 occupation]
+9 Craft (structural) [6 ranks, +3 Int]
+8 Decipher Script [5 ranks, +3 Int]
+8 Demolitions [5 ranks, +3 Int]
+12 Disable Device [9 ranks, +3 Int]
+11 Drive [8 ranks, +1 Dex, +2 feat]
+7 Knowledge (art) [2 ranks, +3 Int, +2 feat]
+7 Knowledge (history) [2 ranks, +3 Int, +2 feat]
+11 Knowledge (physical sciences) [6 ranks, +3 Int, +2 feat]
+11 Knowledge (technology) [6 ranks, +3 Int, +2 feat]
+6 Knowledge (theology and philosophy) [3 ranks, +3 Int]
+4 Perform (act) [1cc ranks, +1 Cha, +2 feat]
+4 Perform (stand-up) [1cc ranks, +1 Cha, +2 feat]
+15 Repair [9 ranks, +3 Int, +2 feat, +1 occupation]
+8 Research [5 ranks, +3 Int]
+8 Search [5 ranks, +3 Int]
Read/Write Language (ancient greek, latin, sanskrit, akkadian, coptic)

Feats
-Creative (acting & comedy) (level 1)
-Educated (art & history) (human)
-Builder (mechanical & electrical) (occupation)
-Vehicle Expert (smart hero 2)
-Personal Firearms Proficiency (level 3)
-Educated (technology & physical sciences) (smart hero 4)
-Surface Vehicle Operation (level 6)
-Gearhead (smart hero 6)

Occupation Abilities
-Skills: Craft: mechanical & electrical, Drive, Repair
-Feat: Builder (mechanical & electrical)

Smart Hero Abilities
-Savant Talent (Craft: mechanical)
-Exploit Weakness Talent
-Plan Talent

Personality

Appearance

Background


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 8, 2004)

My character isn't done yet, but I figured I would get up as much as possible before I left for NYC so you can see what I have.

You'll note he also has some talent at lightening the mood (perform acting and stand-up), but he'll probably have been requisitioned due to his skill with mechanics and electronics and so on.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Oct 8, 2004)

I'll be gone for most of the day, going to a concert two hours away. When I get back tonight though I'll put up my background.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 8, 2004)

Keia - ah well I am not 100% sure about using the Psion class...only cause there was lots of talk  about not using classes from 3.5 and mixing them with Modern, and plus it kind of throws him out of sorts with everyone else. I am not totally against it, but I am a bit uncomfortable about it after everyone said that we should not. Generally higher level powers ect. are going to be covered by Incantations (or something similar for Psionics).

I guess I want to be fair to all, and will put it up to a vote as it were. Would people be opposed to this? I am somewhat neutral about this, so kind of want to hear what others say. 

If I allow it, I think we should still use the base Power Points and Bonus Power Points found in the Telepath in D20Modern, just because those are balanced against the Mage etc that others will be using. Also if we do your Hit Points would be 4 + (3 X5) +6 = 25. 

IF we go for the Smart/Egoist, then I would still give you access to an Incantation like ability or two (have to think up different names for it though, and instead of Know/Arcane they will have a different skill, probably just Autohypnosis or Psicraft, although it could be Know/Arcane -Psi)


Ferrix - your HIT POINTS would be 6 + (4 x5) +12 = 38 


ferretguy - well its not that I LIKE the idea of the M249  it is just a bit more likely to be carried these days then a M60 is all. NOT a huge deal, its all about what it looks like


----------



## Keia (Oct 8, 2004)

Personally I liked the 3.5 version of the psion.  The psion class in 3.0 was underpowered but some of the powers were just broken. I think that it isn't underpowered like the previous 3.0 psion, but they balanced out the powers and abilities.  I really dislike the gaining/releasing focus aspect of the 3.5 psion, but I can live with it.

As for the D20 Modern system's adept and psion classes, even in a D20 modern Urban Arcana game I would never take them.  I think that give up far too much to have the ability to cast a spell or two.

Adding the fact that the Kalashtar are natural psionics, it kinda seemed natural in an 'other world' setting to be a full psion and have no real 'Modern' skill or class.  This would emphasize the difference between those from earth and those from elsewhere.

Kassitash is definitely more of the healer and support than the flashy mind-controlling or energy throwing type.

If we decide to go the D20 Modern advanced class route, I'd probably drop Kassitash and go with a half-dragon military guy of some kind.

Keia


----------



## Mithran (Oct 8, 2004)

Ok Karl how's this for equipment: H&K MP-5 7lb., Glock 17 2lb., Berreta 92f 3lb, Masterwork combat knife 1 lb, snow-camo combat fatigues 3lb., light weight snow-camo thermal jacket 2lb., Mesh vest 2lb, oversized range pack 3lb, Military grade walkie-talkie with throat mic 1 lb, Flash goggles 2lb, Medical kit 5lb, Surgery kit 5lb, 4 blocks of C4 4lb, 2 timed detonaters 1 lb, 2 radio detonaters 1 lb, pistol suppresor 1 lb, 3 day's worth of MRE's 3lb, 4 clips of 9mm (for the glock) 2lb, 2 clips of 9mm (for the Berreta) .5 lb, 3 clips of 9mm (for the MP-5) 1.5 lb. Total: 50lb

The only things I added that weren't on your basic list was the pistol suppresor and the oversized range pack. I thought I should add the suppresor in for the pistol because of his branch of the service if that's not ok it can go. I put the range pack in so he'd have somewhere to put his surgery and medical kit instead of them hanging off his vest or something weird.

I have several things from the optional list because they are his area of expertise (explosives and the medical kit's) hope that's alright. The only other thing's are having the berreta and the glock and the clips of ammo, I didn't know how many I was supposed to have so I guessed.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 9, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Personally I liked the 3.5 version of the psion.  The psion class in 3.0 was underpowered but some of the powers were just broken. I think that it isn't underpowered like the previous 3.0 psion, but they balanced out the powers and abilities.  I really dislike the gaining/releasing focus aspect of the 3.5 psion, but I can live with it.
> 
> As for the D20 Modern system's adept and psion classes, even in a D20 modern Urban Arcana game I would never take them.  I think that give up far too much to have the ability to cast a spell or two.
> 
> ...





Yea I understand as at 6th level you would only have access to 1st level powers... but this is almost the same situation for Mages and Acolotes (although they get 2nd level spells at 3rd advanced class). As I said I can accept the Kassitash as natural Psionics, and this means I am not against a single class. I _still_ think if we use it as a BASE class that you should get the points based in D20 Modern, just to somewhat balance it. The Psion gets lots more points, and I am not sure if that is 100% fair (50PP vs. the 26PP you would gain from D20Modern 6th level Psi with a 17 INT and the Kassitash bonus). You do lose some bonus Feats, but again, I want to make it fair to all. Number of powers is another thing that is not 100% the same, but the least worrisome IMO  

Again we can debates this for a bit, as your outsider will not be introduced for a bit here.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 9, 2004)

Mithran said:
			
		

> Ok Karl how's this for equipment: H&K MP-5 7lb., Glock 17 2lb., Berreta 92f 3lb, Masterwork combat knife 1 lb, snow-camo combat fatigues 3lb., light weight snow-camo thermal jacket 2lb., Mesh vest 2lb, oversized range pack 3lb, Military grade walkie-talkie with throat mic 1 lb, Flash goggles 2lb, Medical kit 5lb, Surgery kit 5lb, 4 blocks of C4 4lb, 2 timed detonaters 1 lb, 2 radio detonaters 1 lb, pistol suppresor 1 lb, 3 day's worth of MRE's 3lb, 4 clips of 9mm (for the glock) 2lb, 2 clips of 9mm (for the Berreta) .5 lb, 3 clips of 9mm (for the MP-5) 1.5 lb. Total: 50lb
> 
> The only things I added that weren't on your basic list was the pistol suppresor and the oversized range pack. I thought I should add the suppresor in for the pistol because of his branch of the service if that's not ok it can go. I put the range pack in so he'd have somewhere to put his surgery and medical kit instead of them hanging off his vest or something weird.
> 
> I have several things from the optional list because they are his area of expertise (explosives and the medical kit's) hope that's alright. The only other thing's are having the berreta and the glock and the clips of ammo, I didn't know how many I was supposed to have so I guessed.





All that looks good to me. The higher ups supply you with all of this without batting an eye...

I am about ready to post the first post on this but I might have to wait until tomorrow or Sunday, as have to do stuff with the wife here soon


----------



## Gramcrackered (Oct 9, 2004)

The ability to have magic or psionics is a huge deal in D20 Modern.  Fighter-types simply can't keep up with that sort of thing, especially at higher levels.

I'm against having a Psion in the group that uses 3.5 D&D rules.  Pretty much period.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Oct 9, 2004)

Garh, got back a lot later than planned so I'm crashing for the night. Background should be up tomorrow, And I'll switch the Weapon Focus feat to the lighter rifle tomorrow as well.


----------



## Mithran (Oct 9, 2004)

Hey, I just thought I'd inform you guy's that Karl has started the IC thread here


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 9, 2004)

hhehe yea sorry I was going to post here about starting and got distracted


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 10, 2004)

I'm with the against a straight 3.5 psion, like someone else mentioned it is a far difference in power level mixing D&D classes with modern.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 12, 2004)

Remember for equipment it is somewhat up to your characters. The 'standard' bundle that the would supply for each of you...

H&K MP-5 SMG, with shoulder sling internal sound/flash suppressor, & Illuminator 8lb
2 extra full clips 1.5 lbs
Berreta 92f Autoloader Pistol, with shoulder holster 3.5lb
2 extra full clips 1 lb
masterwork combat Knife 1 lb
Lght-Duty Vest 8 lb
Snow-camo combat fatigues 3lb.
Light weight snow-camo thermal jacket 2lb.
Mesh vest 2lb with oversized range pack 3lb (add +3 to STR for carrying capacity D20Modern pg.121) 
Military grade walkie-talkie with throat mic 1 lb
Flash,anti-glare goggles 2lb
First Aid kit (allow stabilization at -2 Treat Injury) 3lb
3 day's worth of MRE's 3lb
TOTAL WT: 42 lbs

Other optional weapons and equipment varies, but some common ones might be...
M249 SAW light machine gun, 18 lb
additional 50 round drum magazine 3 lbs 
70 round daul-drum mag 5 lbs
HK PSG1 7.62mm Sniper Rifle, 16 lb  
four extra full clips 1 lb
M16A2 5.56mm Assault Rifle, 8 lbs
two extra full clips 1.5 lb
Fragmentation hand grenades, 1 lb each
Smoke hand grenade, 2 lb each
White phpsphorus grenade, 2 lb each
other Explosives and Detonators 
Illuminators (0.5lb), Laser Sights (0.5lb), Standard Scope (for any sniper rifle; 0.5lb) or Electro-Optical Scope (for any sniper rifle; 3 lb) and Sound/flash Suppressor add on to any weapon (pistol 1lb, rifle 4lb) 
...this is not a complete list, but just for common weapons and equipment that  

You should update and figure out what each of your characters is going to be carrying, just so you know. Extra food and ammunation will be keep at the 'base camp' that will be maintained by SGC-2


----------



## Captain Tagon (Oct 12, 2004)

Updated sheet with equipment for mission.


----------



## Mithran (Oct 12, 2004)

Ok I think I've got the equipment done, here it is:

H&K MP-5, with shoulder sling, internal sound/flash suppressor, & Illuminator 8 lb
Glock 17 with shoulder holster 2.5 lb
Berreta 92f 3lb
Masterwork combat knife 1 lb
2 frag grenades 2 lb, & 2 smoke grenades 4 lb
Light duty vest 8 lb
snow-camo combat fatigues 3 lb
light weight snow-camo thermal jacket 2 lb
Mesh vest 2 lb
oversized range pack 3 lbs 
Military grade walkie-talkie with throat mic 1 lb
Flash goggles 2 lb
Night vision goggles 3 lb
Medical kit 5 lb
Surgery kit 5 lb
Demolitions kit
2 blocks of C4 2 lb
2 timed detonaters 1 lb
pistol flash/sound suppressor 1 lb
3 day's worth of MRE's 3 lbs
2 extra full clips of 9mm (for the glock) 1 lb 
2 extra full clips of 9mm (for the Berreta) 1 lb 
2 extra full clips of 9mm (for the MP-5) 1.5 lbs
Total: 70 lbs (Light load is 86 lb with the +3 from the mesh vest and pack)


----------



## Keia (Oct 13, 2004)

Karl,

I'd like the take the standard gear bundle plus the following:

Digital Camera  .5 lbs
Digital Audio Recorder 1 lb.
Portable Video Camera 2 lbs.
Laptop Computer (with upgrades, GM Discretion - as much as I can get) 5 lbs
Zip ties (25) .5 lbs.
Duct Tape (2 rolls) 2 lbs
Laser sight  .5 lbs
Concealed Carry holster for the beretta  .5 lbs

*Standard Bundle:*
H&K MP-5 SMG, with shoulder sling internal sound/flash suppressor, & Illuminator 8lb
2 extra full clips 1.5 lbs
Berreta 92f Autoloader Pistol, with shoulder holster 3.5lb
2 extra full clips 1 lb
masterwork combat Knife 1 lb
Lght-Duty Vest 8 lb
Snow-camo combat fatigues 3lb.
Light weight snow-camo thermal jacket 2lb.
Mesh vest 2lb with oversized range pack 3lb (add +3 to STR for carrying capacity D20Modern pg.121) 
Military grade walkie-talkie with throat mic 1 lb
Flash,anti-glare goggles 2lb
First Aid kit (allow stabilization at -2 Treat Injury) 3lb
3 day's worth of MRE's 3lb
TOTAL WT: 42 lbs


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 14, 2004)

Added equipment. I presume I'll be able to take my sword along?


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 14, 2004)

Yes, your sword is here waiting for you


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 27, 2004)

Bump and a coiple of notes...

First I am going to update the round with or with out orders from the Major (I am going to assume he will give orders/Inspire first round)

Also I wanted to ask if you could each put your characters RANK, and NAME in the title. I have to look it up sometimes who is who

If you are attacking, let me know what weapon you are going to use. I am about to post the combat round and I am unsure what everyone is carrying. Some of you put that in your post but some I am unsure about. Now if you are just using the MP-5 SMG that is fine, I just don't want to assume 

Now then *Action Points*. I had a thought from a different game that I thought I would post here… If you are using APs to stablize or activate class features, just declare it in your post. If you think you might want to spend an action point on a roll, declare it as part of your post. If it might make a difference to the roll, I'll spend the point for you and add the action die to the total. If it won't matter, I won't roll it for you. I realize that this does give you an advantage, but this is supposed to bit cinematic, sound ok?


----------



## Turanil (Oct 27, 2004)

Not wanting to intrude or hijack this thread, but its title is still given as "Recruiting". Is it the case? What sort of characters?


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 27, 2004)

Hmm as it now seems we have "lost" a player I might still take one more... but I should update the front page . The characters are all D20Modern 6th level special forces characters (one Civilian also).


----------



## Mithran (Oct 30, 2004)

So who takes command now that we seem to have lost the major?, I don't see how we can progress very realisticly under an anarchy system.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 30, 2004)

Give the civilian control!


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 30, 2004)

I am thinking I will NPC him and have him 'disabled' soon... one of the LT will have to take over then... more then likely Lt. West (as I was thinking he is going to be promoted to Captain very soon anyway, and has some experience with the other side)

sigh... seems lots of my games are losting players left and right now a days


----------



## Gramcrackered (Oct 31, 2004)

Sorry about the delay, but I'm here.
*coughs, shifting about with embarrassment*
Forgot to move the link for this game into my folder with all my other EN World games and...well...er...like I said in the IC thread, it isn't a very good story.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 31, 2004)

Yea the major is back 

I just NPC you for the first short battle. You used one of your Insperations to help out. Just as an FYI (and used two rounds from the Berrta)

You should add one for the Bughunters game also... the Professor is needed!!


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 11, 2004)

**OOC: ferretguy is having internet problems and won't be able to come out to play for a wee while, just wanted to let all know. we wish his crappy dsl company all speed with the recovery (though I doubt they will come through with the goods anytime soon :/)**


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 11, 2004)

thanks for the update


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 16, 2004)

*Looks around nervously and puzzled*

 Did I miss anything about the continuation of the game?


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 17, 2004)

Yea I don't know I try posting here and there and only have one maybe two people posting... I am not sure what I am going to do...

MAYBE a thought is to re-start it... but limit the game to 4 players (like the normal SG team) and start running different missions. Maybe you kind of have started to learn about the Dragon Emporers

what do you think


----------



## Mithran (Nov 17, 2004)

Well Karl, the IC thread being posted in again didn't show up on my subscriptions for some reason. Though there isn't really much I can post atm, being as I kinda have to have orders. Or at least that's the way it looked to me.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 17, 2004)

Yea this is something I think is NOT good about PbP games is to put one person in charge unless they post lots 

I am not sure how to resolve that issue... any thoughts?


----------



## Mithran (Nov 17, 2004)

Umm, I post lots!. 

Though to be serious I'm not sure how we can solve it very well.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 18, 2004)

I think we should get an idea who's still around first. Then we can decide if we continue on this planet, or jump to a later date.

 *grumbles about his PbP curse*


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 18, 2004)

Still around, just feeling like my character has nothing to input at the moment.


----------



## Keia (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm here too!

Keia


----------



## Captain Tagon (Nov 19, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Still around, just feeling like my character has nothing to input at the moment.





That's how I was then I just lost track of it. I'll try to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm still around also...Remember I'm the strong guy with a big gun....I do what we need when we need it.


----------

